# Dogs + Chapstick = ?



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

This is going to seem random...

Okay, so my dog just stole my chapstick when I wasn't looking, and somehow managed to chew off the cap and eat everything inside. She didn't eat any of the plastic, just the chapstick. I'm assuming this isn't toxic because the stuff is meant to go on lips and all...

Has anyone had this happen? What were the effects? Should I be concerned enough to call the vet? Right now I don't really think it will hurt her all (she's not acting any different), but am thinking there's a possible short-term diarrhea/vomiting risk...experiences? opinions? screams of "GO TO THE VET"?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

My guess is your dog will be fine. I know dog owners that use chapstick on their dog's noses to protect it from the sun. Of course the dog always licks it off, and was no worse for worry.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Good to hear...I was concerned because this was basically a new, full tube chapstick...more than even the most zealous owner would put on their dog's nose at once (I hope)!

Thank you


----------



## Nana (Nov 3, 2006)

My dog's eaten her fair share of chapstick... They never did anything to her.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

24 hours later she's fine lol...thanks for the replies.


----------



## staticsnana (Oct 4, 2007)

ive used it on my dogs and also unfortunately had them eat it and nothing has ever happened. ill keep my fingers crossed.


----------

